# Anyone here using any media servers?



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have 2 Roku soundbridges streaming Realnetworks Rhadsody music server to my setups (home theater and bedroom). I tell you I love being able to easily access a huge library of music with great ease! Anyone else using a media server out there? If so what brand? What music service?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I use a SB3 and run naslite on a PC for server. I really like easy access like this to all my music. I don't belong to any music service though I do listen to some online radio stations once in a while.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

I use Windows Media Center 2003 on my HTPC. I store all of my music there. I can stream all of my music on my home network. When I am out of pocket I use Orb networks (free, www.orb.com) to access the digital content on my HTPC. I can even look at my webcams and see what my dog is up to.

I don't have an XBox 360 but I have seen it work with a media center PC and that would be another great option for accessing stored digital content.

Also look out for Windows Home Server to be released this summer. Should offer a great place to store all of your data so that it is accessable from any location both local network and wide area network.

Let me know if you want me to be more specific on any of these options.


----------



## mleuba (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi SuperVSL, 

Still having good luck with Windows Media Server? I'm looking to have a media server to store my ripped music from download or cd, to help me digitize my vinyl albums and store all in a lossless format. I would want to try internet radio too. Streaming it to my Integra DTR7.8. The hardware is all available naturally, but I am really not liking the Audacity software that comes with the Ion turntable...

Have you recorded any vinyl? How is the playlist management etc. with your system? 

Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I use a laptop dedicated to my HT system, and connected with an external soundcard using optical to my processor DAC. 

For music, I use Windows Media Player, and stream lossless WMA over wireless to the laptop from my main PC storage of music.

brucek


----------



## Discman (Jul 31, 2008)

Back in May '08 I purchased an HP Home Server with 500GB drive running MS Home Server OS.

My main project has been converting our hundreds of DVDs to Divx and streaming movies from the server through our X-Box 360 (or through our home network to any other PC). I installed TVersity on the server side.

Just recently I added a 1TB drive to the second bay (of four) to expand the storage (1.5TB). I'm currently approaching 400 online movies.

So far it's been a flawless setup. :yay:


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I built an WHS server to use as my media server, but left music on my MCE box due to the corruption issue with WHS.

Just installed PP1 on my server as its supposed to fix the problem, so I'll be adding music to it.

I also run MyMovies on the server, and use it to play movies throughout the house.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone used the new Roku streaming device for Netflix? I an excited that soon you will be able to stream Netflix through the xbox 360 and may consider getting a membership. I have not bought a CD since starting to use a soundbridge/rhapsody combo and I am excited about possibly not having to buy DVD's too... I would love to do some of the responses in the thread formedia management but they are out of my budget!


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

custom built media server running vista home premium and my movies plugin.
Thermaltak media pc case with built in lcd heads up display 
five 750gb hard drives 
lite on blu-ray drive
ge-force 8800 graphics card with dvi/hdmi 1080p output.....


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello !

I have a HP Pavillion Running Windows XP Media Center 2005. That PC have a 500Gb HardDrive and 2Gb RAM. I use the internal hard drive to record live TV using a TV Tuner Card.

That PC is linked to a HP MediaSmart Server with four 500Gb disk running in RAID. That gives 1Tb of usable and secure storage. This server is a Windows Home Server that I can access over the internet to browse my files and to control PC on my network including the MediaCenter when I want to schedule a TV program recodring. This server also performs daily incremental backups of all my PC on my home network.

To me it is a verry nice solution !

JP


----------

